# Tour of Britain 4-11 September 2016 *spoilers*



## smutchin (19 Aug 2016)

Announced today that Cav is confirmed to be appearing at the Tour of Britain, along with Andre Greipel, Rohan Dennis, Steve Cummings and Taylor Phinney.

There will be three hours of live coverage every day on ITV4 and the BIKE channel, with an hour of highlights every evening on ITV4.


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Aug 2016)

And the Carlisle stage is just about passing my front door  Then I can play a game of "chase the race" to nip across to a different point to see it again.


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> And the Carlisle stage is just about passing my front door  Then I can play a game of "chase the race" to nip across to a different point to see it again.



The intermediate sprint on that stage is about half a mile from my brother's front door in Hesket Newmarket.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Aug 2016)

I've got a hospital appointment the day they're on Dartmoor.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2016)

As per usual goes nowhere near Leicester.

I should add I don't blame them for avoiding it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Aug 2016)

I might head to Armathwaite to see them, then cut across towards Greystoke. Or head to Ullswater and ride up Kirkstone to the top of the Struggle. Hmm

Fingers crossed I get the day off.


----------



## Gert Lush (19 Aug 2016)

Fingers crossed I get the 10th off. Definitely would pop down to Brizzle to see the Time Trial/Race.

Although I very much doubt it. Hardly ever get saturdays off.


----------



## oldroadman (20 Aug 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Fingers crossed I get the 10th off. Definitely would pop down to Brizzle to see the Time Trial/Race.
> 
> Although I very much doubt it. Hardly ever get saturdays off.


I think that will be a good day. Hoping to get there myself and see a few old mates. It should be worth a skive!


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2016)

Wiggo, Doull and Dibben all confirmed entrants


----------



## Buddfox (23 Aug 2016)

Presumably Wiggo's participation is more a PR move and he won't be contributing to the actual racing


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2016)

Looks like a great stage


----------



## lazybloke (23 Aug 2016)

I can't see any links, so here' a useful one. http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Presumably Wiggo's participation is more a PR move and he won't be contributing to the actual racing


I know he's got a couple of track events (London and Ghent) and then he's retired. 

Will this be his last appearance as a pro on the road?


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Presumably Wiggo's participation is more a PR move and he won't be contributing to the actual racing


This is a 2.HC race and should be treated with respect - it's not a farewell leaving party for a rider to gloat in the public's admiration. I hope he takes it seriously.


----------



## Buddfox (24 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> This is a 2.HC race and should be treated with respect - it's not a farewell leaving party for a rider to gloat in the public's admiration. I hope he takes it seriously.



Hope springs eternal... not wanting to be a cynic, but I think a number of pro riders will occasionally dial it in rather than give their all, for various reasons. I don't think Froome exactly gave it the beans in the Surrey Classic either.

I don't mind - he's earned it.


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I don't think Froome exactly gave it the beans in the Surrey Classic either.



He looked pretty active to me - did a lot of work on the front of the peloton to control the pace when Thomas and Stannard were up the road. There's more to bike racing than just charging down the road as fast as you can (whatever Peter Sagan may think).


----------



## Buddfox (24 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> He looked pretty active to me - did a lot of work on the front of the peloton to control the pace when Thomas and Stannard were up the road. There's more to bike racing than just charging down the road as fast as you can (whatever Peter Sagan may think).



You're right of course - but I don't think Froome made too much of this in terms of his public pronouncements. He certainly got more air time ahead of the race, and if you didn't understand the tactics, you'd have presumed he was the featured rider, which I am sure he never intended to be. I guess I also don't equate giving it the beans with controlling the pace on the front of the peloton, but I take your point.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Presumably Wiggo's participation is more a PR move and he won't be contributing to the actual racing





brommers said:


> This is a 2.HC race and should be treated with respect - it's not a farewell leaving party for a rider to gloat in the public's admiration. I hope he takes it seriously.



Wiggins has entered a number of events, including previous ToBs, and been slagged for not trying; but the reasons for him entering have seemed, for Wiggins at least, to have had very little to do with PR and a lot to do with building / maintaining condition ahead of other events, particularly the track over the last year or so. Don't forget that taking things seriously doesn't always equate to challenging for GC, and a rider's motivations and the race PR director's motivations can be very different...


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> a lot to do with building / maintaining condition ahead of other events


Bulls**t


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Bulls**t


Aye. Was it the 2008 edition where Wiggins was said to have been in the pub since winning gold at the Olympics?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Bulls**t



A well reasoned and cogent argument. You have me at a disadvantage, sir.


----------



## fimm (25 Aug 2016)

I think it was last year's ToB where Wiggins was riding in support of the younger riders in the Wiggins Team. I seem to recall an interview with one of them who commented that if Bradley decided to move up the peloton it was like the Red Sea parting in front of him! I also think that was the year when he was busy on the front during the last stage in order to ensure that one of his team got enough sprint points to get the Best Young Rider jersey. (That doesn't sound quite right compared with the TdF but the rules are probably different.)


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2016)

It gets his team and its riders a lot of exposure and experience. It also gets them invites to events that they might not otherwise. 
And the organisers would love his name on the PR stuff.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Aug 2016)

It appears the startlist is rapidly gaining names, and might even match the Vuelta. 

One downside, I'm getting made redundant a week too late, so can't tour the country following the race


----------



## coffeejo (25 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It appears the startlist is rapidly gaining names, and might even match the Vuelta.
> 
> One downside, I'm getting made redundant a week too late, so can't tour the country following the race


Sorry to hear that - on both counts.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Presumably Wiggo's participation is more a PR move and he won't be contributing to the actual racing





brommers said:


> This is a 2.HC race and should be treated with respect - it's not a farewell leaving party for a rider to gloat in the public's admiration. I hope he takes it seriously.




He'll be at the back probably nursing a hangover with Cav and Stevie C

Steve will probably smash it on one stage or two though;take it Thomas De Gendt and Tony Martin aren't there,imagine them three in a break together.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Sorry to hear that - on both counts.



It's okay, I understand there will be 3 hours of highlights each day


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2016)

Getting made redundant was one of the best things that ever happened to me.


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's okay, I understand there will be 3 hours of highlights each day


I thought it was on live


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

Tom Dumoulin - that's a big coup - especially with an ITT


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2016)

Strong team from Sky:
Viviani
Stannnard
Poels
Roche
Swift
Van Poppel


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Aug 2016)

Typically, I'm working monday, so I'll head up to the top of the last climb on sunday near Newton Stewart instead. Anyone else going up there?


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Typically, I'm working monday, so I'll head up to the top of the last climb on sunday near Newton Stewart instead. Anyone else going up there?


*Tour of Britain 2016* thread is the better place to be for talking about going to the race
This thread is more about the cyclists and the racing


----------



## coffeejo (31 Aug 2016)

Cheerful post on FB from Cav. It may just be spin but it's part of the reason I like the guy: he enjoys cycling, not just the winning.


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2016)

Blythe and McLay in GB squad. Loads of sprinters in the race.


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2016)

Only Dimension Data and Team Wiggins to confirm their line-ups. Great field of riders across sprints, TTs and KoM.


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Only Dimension Data and Team Wiggins to confirm their line-ups. Great field of riders across sprints, TTs and KoM.



Wiggo, Doull and Dibben have been confirmed. Should be Christian, Latham and Pearson making up the numbers.

Don't know if it's confirmed, but the PCS startlist has the DD line-up as Cav, Cummings, Eisel, Renshaw, Thomson, Van Zyl.


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Eisel, Renshaw, Thomson, Van Zyl.


Thanks. When I looked earlier those 4 hadn't been added


----------



## Barlowben16 (1 Sep 2016)

Wiggo , Doull, Dibben, Latham, Christian and Pearson so pretty much what @smutchin announced.


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2016)

I will be running a punditry competition for the Tour of Britain
Please see details on the ProTour Pundit 2016 thread
Everyone welcome


----------



## subaqua (2 Sep 2016)

oooh the North Wales bits goes over routes I used to do as a kid . (teenager) pity I cant gt up there to watch  

maybe i can swing going to work in Bristol for those stages .


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Blythe and McLay in GB squad. Loads of sprinters in the race.


Sorry for my ignorance, but if Blythe is contracted to Tinkoff this year is he allowed to ride for the GB squad as it is non pro, presumably the same with Sky and Hart?


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but if Blythe is contracted to Tinkoff this year is he allowed to ride for the GB squad as it is non pro, presumably the same with Sky and Hart?



It's normal for races at this level to invite national teams made up of riders from various trade teams. I don't really know how it works, but iirc Blythe was able to ride for GB at the RideLondon because Tinkoff didn't send a team. Tinkoff won't be at the ToB either.

I suppose the rules are much the same as when pros ride for national teams at the Worlds, except that in this case they're racing against trade teams rather than other national teams.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

I've just had a look at the parcours, and think this could be the best ToB route yet. I love the split stage on stage 7 as well - TT followed by a crit, genius.

I'll be cheering on @rich p's favourite rider, Mark Stewart, who he's been following since his youth days. I've even tipped him to win KOM in punditry.


----------



## lyn1 (3 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I've just had a look at the parcours, and think this could be the best ToB route yet. * I love the split stage on stage 7 as well - TT followed by a crit, genius.*



The riders and staff will be using a very different word. Split stages tend to be very unpopular


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2016)

lyn1 said:


> The riders and staff will be using a very different word. Split stages tend to be very unpopular


Aye. Especially having the TT first.


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2016)

Don't forget the Tour of Britain punditry guys


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2016)

Are OGE taking Ewan? I can't find a start list, if they are sure he will take at least one stage


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2016)

Anyone going to Mondays stage ? Was thinking of going somewhere near Windermere if anyone knows what time roughly the race is passing ?


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are OGE taking Ewan?


Yes
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-280661?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone going to Mondays stage ? Was thinking of going somewhere near Windermere if anyone knows what time roughly the race is passing ?



If you download the map from here , it should give you approximate times.

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages/stage2/index.php#.V8vgVqJy2S0


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2016)

Thanks got kids with me so it'll have to be near ice cream shops and Windermere seems good.Might go hartside


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2016)

Finish line at kendal for me


----------



## doughnut (4 Sep 2016)

At castle Douglas right now. Long slight uphill finish. I don't know much about racing but I think a sprint here is going to be fantastic


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

Dog's walked, lunch is cooking, TV's tuned to ITV 4.

Bring it on.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

I've spilt my lunch down the front of my T-shirt and they haven't shown any cycling yet.

Good comment by blokey#1 (Matt?): "the tarmac's grippy, by which we mean it's not exactly new".


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

The adverts are more interesting than the commentary.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Sep 2016)

Watching it on Bike channel. They seem to have less ad breaks than ITV


----------



## doughnut (4 Sep 2016)

Cor blimey. Lots of people here


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Cor blimey. Lots of people here


They're 2kms out!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

Griepel! No idea where Cav was?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Griepel! No idea where Cav was?


And the answer to that question is that he was at the bottom of a heap of lycra and carbon fibre. Hope the only damage is to their pride.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

Also, is there any reason the score board is only showing the riders' nationalities and not their teams?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> And the answer to that question is that he was at the bottom of a heap of lycra and carbon fibre. Hope the only damage is to their pride.


Forget that: Viviani's bike snapped in half!


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Also, is there any reason the score board is only showing the riders' nationalities and not their teams?


Century TV going a bit nuts with the flag theme and losing sight of what fans want from coverage? Losing sight of what fans want also explains the commentary team and Hugh seemingly determined to demonstrate that he's still sane enough to do maths by telling us how many km have been raced every few km.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Century TV going a bit nuts with the flag theme and losing sight of what fans want from coverage? Losing sight of what fans want also explains the commentary team and Hugh seemingly determined to demonstrate that he's still sane enough to do maths by telling us how many km have been raced every few km.


Sums it up neatly.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2016)

itv coverage ended without confirmation of Viviani being intact. Anyone know?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> itv coverage ended without confirmation of Viviani being intact. Anyone know?


Can't find anything, but I'm not on Twitter.


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Can't find anything, but I'm not on Twitter.


And I am but can't see anything obvious but dare not search too deeply or click team sky links until after I've watched the Vuelta highlights...


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> And I am but can't see anything obvious but dare not search too deeply or click team sky links until after I've watched the Vuelta highlights...


Dimension Data have mentioned the crash and Viviani but not said if anyone was hurt.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Sep 2016)

Tried to watch but watched the Vuelta - now_ that _was exciting. So what happened in the TOB? Early break, break caught, sprint, Cav fell off? The usual, with the usual inane commentry? I'll try the highlights with sound muted tonight maybe. Why does the production company spend endless time trying to introduce us to the 'personalities' instead of covering the actual racing? It's bike racing for people who aren't interested I suppose. ....... then I heard the drone of Hugh Porter, and back to the Vuelta.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Tried to watch but watched the Vuelta - now_ that _was exciting.


Ssh, some of us are waiting until 7pm!


youngoldbloke said:


> What happened in the TOB? Break caught, sprint, Cav fell off?


Yup, that's about it. Not entirely sure why they crashed but it was after the last (sharp) corner before the finishing straight.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

I thought that they had pensioned off old Uncle Hugh. 
Only Anthony MacCrossan would be worse.
Or Carlton Kirby
Or @Marmion


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I thought that they had pensioned off old Uncle Hugh.
> Only Anthony MacCrossan would be worse.
> Or Carlton Kirby
> *Or @Marmion*


That would be brilliant!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That would be brilliant!


It would, actually, Jo but only after the farking, ***ting, bleedin' watershed....


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Apols for the above but the swear filter didn't work!!!! Amended now for the faint of heart


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> It would, actually, Jo but only after the farking, ***ting, bleedin' watershed....



and with subtitles


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Dimension Data have mentioned the crash and Viviani but not said if anyone was hurt.


From Twitter, Jo
*ELIA VIVIANI* ‏@eliaviviani  24m24 minutes ago
It's not the best way to return to the road races ... But all good!


----------



## doughnut (4 Sep 2016)

Pretty sure Viviani was one of several scratched and non-smiling riders who went over the line a couple of mins after the finish.


----------



## Buddfox (4 Sep 2016)

Just catching the highlights - Scotland certainly delivering on the scenery front


----------



## doughnut (5 Sep 2016)

I'm looking at http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/results/index.php#.V80tKtFA7gg
That seems to show that everyone got the same time (3:52:40) as Greipel except three riders (Jasper Du Buyst, Marco Coledan and Mechael Hepburn).


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> That seems to show that everyone got the same time (3:52:40) as Greipel except three riders (Jasper Du Buyst, Marco Coledan and Mechael Hepburn).


I removed my post after seeing the GC amended times which were different from finishing times. The 3 riders you named must have been behind the peloton at the 3km mark.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2016)

Finish line at kendal


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2016)

Any one else here


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> Any one else here


Remember to climb over the barriers when the sprint arrives! Although I don't think they'll be travelling too fast up Beast Banks.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2016)

They was certainly fast up here last time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

roadrash said:


> Any one else here


I could probably make it down in time for the finish, but I can't be arsed


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

Tough stage. Over 3700 metres of climbing with an uphill drag to the finish.


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

Great crowds in Cockermouth


----------



## MikeonaBike (5 Sep 2016)

Had to turn the sound off while watching yesterday's stage, Hugh Porter must be one of the worst commentators of any sport, truly terrible and can't even speak English properly. Carlton Kirby is sublime in comparison.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

MikeonaBike said:


> Had to turn the sound off while watching yesterday's stage, Hugh Porter must be one of the worst commentators of any sport, truly terrible and can't even speak English properly. Carlton Kirby is sublime in comparison.


So far today I reckon he must have identified half a dozen "_the_ crucial" moments; all have passed, and another "crucial" part appears.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

"And again we see Madison Genesis going to work, actually we haven't seen them at all today, so here's Madison Genesis..." Well done Hugh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks of the Steve Miller Band when Meurisse is mentioned?


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Am I the only one who thinks of the Steve Miller Band when Meurisse is mentioned?


Yes.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2016)

If you don't like the ITV commentry its also on the BIKE channel (251 on freesat, not sure of the number on sky/virgin etc.) with different commentators.

I'm just grabbing some lunch in Cockermouth after watching them start up Whinlatter earlier then probably setting today's slowest time up the pass after they'd gone


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Yes.


Not any more I won't


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not any more I won't


Most of us will be too tired to remember what you posted ...


----------



## Spinney (5 Sep 2016)

Thought I'd watch it for the scenery, as I love the Lakes. Watched as far as the poor bastards strugging up the Struggle in the cloud!
And I want to know what Cav said to that spectator!


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

Did any of them walk up The Struggle like I did?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Spinney (5 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Did any of them walk up The Struggle like I did?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I've never even attempted The Struggle on two wheels - much easier with 4 and a proper engine!
TBH, some bits of it are bloody hard to walk up, never mind cycle!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Good racing in today's stage


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

Why didn't I pick Stevo today?


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> I've never even attempted The Struggle on two wheels - much easier with 4 and a proper engine!
> TBH, some bits of it are bloody hard to walk up, never mind cycle!


It isn't even easy to come down because it's so damn steep and narrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Swifty needs to get his finger out!


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

Do you think Hugh has shoes labelled left and Right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

That was a good stage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Do you think Hugh has shoes labelled left and Right?


The Porter co-commentator look of despair


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2016)

mcshroom said:


> If you don't like the ITV commentry its also on the BIKE channel (251 on freesat, not sure of the number on sky/virgin etc.) with different commentators.
> 
> I'm just grabbing some lunch in Cockermouth after watching them start up Whinlatter earlier then probably setting today's slowest time up the pass after they'd gone



It's definitely better but Rob Hayles is still a bit of a prick isn't he?

BTW I'll be on the Brickworks (Bakestonedale Road) climb tomorrow, watching my 1000th place on Strava get nudged down a few more places


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2016)

Couple pictures from today





Breakaway





Peloton


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> I've never even attempted The Struggle on two wheels - much easier with 4 and a proper engine!
> TBH, some bits of it are bloody hard to walk up, never mind cycle!



I've ridden all the way up it. Tbh, the first part out of Ambleside is the hardest, as I recall it. It wasn't too bad after the first mile or so, although it was snowing by the time I reached the top, so I took refuge in the pub for a well-earned pint.


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

Just had a look at the Struggle on Strava. Apparently, it gets steep again at the top. Don't remember that. Perhaps I was too busy bleeding from my eyeballs by then to notice.

The segment leaderboard makes interesting reading...






#royalewithcheese


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Just had a look at the Struggle on Strava. Apparently, it gets steep again at the top. Don't remember that. Perhaps I was too busy bleeding from my eyeballs by then to notice.
> 
> The segment leaderboard makes interesting reading...
> 
> ...


Travolta in at #15, impressive.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> I've ridden all the way up it. Tbh, the first part out of Ambleside is the hardest, as I recall it. It wasn't too bad after the first mile or so, although it was snowing by the time I reached the top, so I took refuge in the pub for a well-earned pint.


Your memory desserts you. Probably the beer. It hits 20% or more for the last hairpin and drag to the top but the bottom section is also nasty but you're still fresh then.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2016)

OT - Niall Paterson lives near me (Velo Club Cumbria and Honister 92 are West Cumbrian clubs), and mops up a lot of the local KOMs. Interesting seeing how he compares to the proper racers.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Your memory desserts you


Smutch does have a spotted dick, apparently...


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Smutch does have a spotted dick, apparently...



Not since I got that lotion from Boots.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Smutch does have a spotted dick, apparently...


Spillchick


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2016)

Well my back just made it onto tv


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2016)

I'm not a fan of ITV sport but I've got to hand it to whoever came up with their white line cracked and shattered road graphic ident.


----------



## iandg (5 Sep 2016)

Just watching race highlights. Commentary is riveting


----------



## iandg (5 Sep 2016)

Some idea of time gaps would be nice too


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

wicker man said:


> Some idea of time gaps would be nice too


That's usually out of the commentators' hands.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2016)

That was some left hander


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

Any word on Twitter etc about Cav's roadside chit chat?


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Any word on Twitter etc about Cav's roadside chit chat?




The bloke looked like he wanted the ground to swallow him up. Good for Cav.


----------



## iandg (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That's usually out of the commentators' hands.



Aye realise that, referring more to the coverage - some infographic on the screen would be nice


----------



## iandg (5 Sep 2016)

Better than no cycling on the TV tho'


----------



## rliu (5 Sep 2016)

Looked a brilliantly gripping race from the ITV highlights and I wish I had caught it live, as it seems there was far too much happening to fit into a 45 minute highlights package. After a great 3rd stage of Tour de Yorkshire earlier this year I think race organisers in the UK have cracked the magic formula of holding great bike races - interesting courses, top World Tour riders and passionate crowds. Long may the British love affair with cycling continue.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Any word on Twitter etc about Cav's roadside chit chat?


A suggestion here that it may have something to do with a selfie stick
http://road.cc/content/news/203645-video-mark-cavendish-stops-tour-britain-climb-have-word-fan


----------



## Apollonius (5 Sep 2016)

I am just constantly amazed by the quality of the field. We have not seen the like in this country before. (With the exception of the Tour of course, but this is a domestic race that has become top class.)


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> A suggestion here that it may have something to do with a selfie stick
> http://road.cc/content/news/203645-video-mark-cavendish-stops-tour-britain-climb-have-word-fan


I don't normally condone violence but these comments made me laugh:


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2016)

wicker man said:


> Just watching race highlights. Commentary is riveting


Agree, just watched it delayed off the PVR and then found its now on Bike Channel with different commentators and its seems to be a completely different race. Recording settings on the PVR are going to get changed. EDIT: Flip, not highlights on Bike till 2305 tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Did any of them walk up The Struggle like I did?
> 
> Didn't think so.


Wiggins got off and ran in a Froome-esque manner


----------



## PpPete (5 Sep 2016)

mcshroom said:


> That was some left hander


I kept thinking as he repeated it....which way are they coming into town if they turn left for an uphill finish?
Just caught the highlights, and frankly that was about the worst broadcast I've ever seen/listened to.

Makes EP & the Kirby/Kelly combo sound like the height of professionalism.


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2016)

Steve Cummings is not normally a defensive type rider, but can he win the GC now?


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm not a fan of ITV sport but I've got to hand it to whoever came up with their white line cracked and shattered road graphic ident.


You can be arrested for handing them THAT.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> You can be arrested for handing them THAT.




My innocent mind couldn't work that out until I'd read it about 5 times....


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

PpPete said:


> I kept thinking as he repeated it....which way are they coming into town if they turn left for an uphill finish?
> Just caught the highlights, and frankly that was about the worst broadcast I've ever seen/listened to.
> 
> Makes EP & the Kirby/Kelly combo sound like the height of professionalism.



It's a pity cos I'd converted to ITV4 from Eurosport for the TdF due to the quality of their commentary in that race. Only to find they have brought in another set of idiots for ToB. I ended up on the Bike Channel (also showing it live). The fact that Rob Hayles was, in comparison, the height of erudition says everything about ITV4's monkey team


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ...ITV4's monkey team


As I understand it, they're probably race organiser Sweetspot's monkey team, and/or Century TV's. Cycling is currently in a funny place where races get coverage either by offering ITV a broadcast-ready show with probably relatively little money changing hands in either direction, and/or by hitching their races to ASO's wagon and probably offering ITV discounts or perks on the TdF if they show it too. This is all murkiness pieced together from years of small incomplete comments, so I could be wrong.

But anyway, ITV almost certainly have first dibs on Ned, plus three weeks work is better than one, so he's commentating on Vuelta highlights rather than live ToB. Simon Brotherton is probably similarly BBC. Anyone know where other better commentators are?They probably can't afford P&P either.  What's Ant McCrossan doing? Rob Hatch?


----------



## Buddfox (6 Sep 2016)

Magnus Backstedt would have been another to consider, if he was available


----------



## Globalti (6 Sep 2016)

Agreed the TV coverage was dire; twenty minutes of British tourism promotion before we even got started on the racing and then the coverage was all over the place.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

At the risk of coming across as a grammar nobber, I could put up with the commentary were it not for the mangling of continuous verbs

It is "he is sitting"....it is NOT "he is sat"...sheesh. I think Rob Hayles still lives in Hayfield which is just down the road from me. If he does that again I'm going to chuck a brick through his windows


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

It's a shame that Magnus Bäckstedt isn't commentating as I think he's no-nonsense and the others would have to up their game - you wouldn't want a schlap from him.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> This is a 2.HC race and should be treated with respect - it's not a farewell leaving party for a rider to gloat in the public's admiration. I hope he takes it seriously.



Wiggo taking it seriously:

http://road.cc/content/news/203723-wiggo-does-froome-and-runs-tour-britain-climb


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Wiggo taking it seriously:


That pic has already been shown. By the way look at the wry look on his face.


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> That pic has already been shown. By the way look at the wry look on his face.



Never mind the wry look, what about the extra chin?


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2016)

he thought they said gins and ordered a double


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2016)

Dr Hutch on Twitter says: 
_*Michael Hutchinson* ‏@Doctor_Hutch  1h1 hour ago
I think I've now seen more coverage of Wiggins pretending to be Froome than I did of Froome actually being Froome_


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2016)

Globalti said:


> Agreed the TV coverage was dire; twenty minutes of British tourism promotion before we even got started on the racing and then the coverage was all over the place.


Ah, but that's how the race gets money from local tourist groups. None of your French-style helicopter shots and commentators reading from the _guide touristique_ here - slap the host area marketing on with a trowel. It's all thanks to the unique way that cycling coverage is funded...


----------



## Buddfox (6 Sep 2016)

Has Stannard wrapped this up yet? He was miles out front with 30km to go


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Has Stannard wrapped this up yet? He was miles out front with 30km to go


Ian ''kin 'ard'' Stannard won that by a country mile. A big ride from him. And he looked appropriately shattered at the end of it.


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of coming across as a grammar nobber, I could put up with the commentary were it not for the mangling of continuous verbs
> 
> It is "he is sitting"....it is NOT "he is sat"...sheesh. I think Rob Hayles still lives in Hayfield which is just down the road from me. If he does that again I'm going to chuck a brick through his windows



I'll come with you, and we'll get Nick Craig too from down the road as backup (my colleague is his neighbour and friend).


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2016)

PS has anyone seen Wiggo's "micky take" - he can't have been seriously walking as he hopped off, trotted and hopped back on !


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> PS has anyone seen Wiggo's "micky take" - he can't have been seriously walking as he hopped off, trotted and hopped back on !


I just spotted some film of it on Facebook, he did it just after the top of the Struggle, hopped off, ran a few steps and hopped back on. Got a big cheer for that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> PS has anyone seen Wiggo's "micky take" - he can't have been seriously walking as he hopped off, trotted and hopped back on !



Yes, just see it as a news/sponsored item on FaceBook

http://selfieonbike.com/bradley-wiggins-running-up-the-struggle-tour-of-britain/


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

Interesting that Ian Stannard lives in Alderley Edge these days so today was very much on home roads. I wonder if that was of any benefit to him?


----------



## suzeworld (6 Sep 2016)

Quiet day in here? 

Amazing crowds out today in Cheshire - rumour has it local schools delayed their back-to-school date as a policy arond this race .. great if true!


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that Ian Stannard lives in Alderley Edge these days so today was very much on home roads. I wonder if that was of any benefit to him?


If he lives there he's get a very big wedge from Sky - Premiership footballers country


----------



## iandg (6 Sep 2016)

'When you get in the pointy end of a bike race'? Did he really say that?


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2016)

suzeworld said:


> Amazing crowds out today in Cheshire - rumour has it local schools delayed their back-to-school date as a policy arond this race .. great if true!


I doubt it - they were all gathered together in their school uniforms .


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I ended up on the Bike Channel (also showing it live). The fact that Rob Hayles was, in comparison, the height of erudition says everything about ITV4's monkey team


OJ Borg leading on the Bike Channel. More of a radio presenter than a commentator but often works with Rob Hayles for BBC radio 5's Bespoke and coverage flows in a similar easy style. Bit odd to have race coverage with a presenter and pundit but no commentator, but it's still less grating than Porter and Smith.


----------



## suzeworld (7 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I doubt it - they were all gathered together in their school uniforms .



Maybe so, but a lot of them really did not go back yesterday.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that Ian Stannard lives in Alderley Edge these days so today was very much on home roads. I wonder if that was of any benefit to him?



Seems it was the case

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ke-solo-stage-glory-at-tour-of-britain-282524


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

suzeworld said:


> Maybe so, but a lot of them really did not go back yesterday.


Yet schools fine parents for keeping kids off school? Teachers are lazy feckers, any excuse for another day off.


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2016)

217km in length and 4,225 metres of climbing today. Do you think that tomorrows stage will be a protest one from the peloton?


----------



## MikeonaBike (7 Sep 2016)

The idiot Porter at it again; the tv showed riders passing Alderley Edge railway station, at which point Porter remarked that it was a 'computer belt' station!!!!! I thought that I must have misheard that, so I 'rewound', three times, just to make sure. Yes, he did say that. ITV4, get him off before he makes an even bigger fool of himself.


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2016)

MikeonaBike said:


> The idiot Porter at it again; the tv showed riders passing Alderley Edge railway station, at which point Porter remarked that it was a 'computer belt' station!!!!! I thought that I must have misheard that, so I 'rewound', three times, just to make sure. Yes, he did say that. ITV4, get him off before he makes an even bigger fool of himself.


I heard it too


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2016)

Porter's at the cutting edge. When he refers to "computer belt" he's referring to the new generation of Internet of Things enabled wearables. 

Or perhaps he's just a blathering fool. Who knows?

(I suspect we know)


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Sep 2016)

the last two stage finishes have been on narrow park roads. I reckon that some of the drama is lost - a wider, straighter finish might give us four or five abreast.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

Who knew Taylor Phinney was a reincarnated John Lennon!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Who knew Taylor Phinney was a reincarnated John Lennon!


Or that Hugh Porter was legendary, for that matter?


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or that Hugh Porter was legendary, for that matter?


Well, we do seem to keep doubting that he can exist...


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

On contemplating the Time Trial, Porter didn't even mention Tom Dumoulin


----------



## suzeworld (8 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Yet schools fine parents for keeping kids off school? Teachers are lazy feckers, any excuse for another day off.



That's your sense of humour is it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

suzeworld said:


> That's your sense of humour is it?


It's my sense of drawing out the work-shy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's my sense of drawing out the work-shy


But do you expect them to bother to reply?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But do you expect them to bother to reply?


Unlikely, but you'd be surprised how often they do.


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2016)

This is the nonsense from CyclingQuotes.com
"The one-day races have remained popular though and in recent years it has been hard to find a genuine Worlds contender that was not riding either the Vuelta or in Canada even though the Tour of Britain seems to gradually establish itself as a third path. However, things are slightly different in 2016. Held on hilly circuits in the cities of Quebec and Montreal, they are ones for the riders that excel in the Ardennes classics and that makes them less comparable to the Worlds course than it has been the case in recent years. The big sprinters who are the favourites for the rainbow jersey, have little incentive to travel to Canada as they have no chance on the tough courses. Instead, most of them have opted for the Tour of Britain and this will give a different feel to the Canadian classics."
Delusionment there I think. Although the Canadian races have a higher ranking, I don't think they have the same clout. As for the difficultly, the profiles of the two Canadian races are easy compared to ToB. The top sprinters in the ToB are here because it's a good test for them with chances on a few stages - but they've got to work hard to get to Bristol and London to compete well. The crowds are great as well, probably bigger than the 3 weeks of the Vuelta from what I can see - which must be a great spur for the racers.


----------



## Spartak (9 Sep 2016)

Yesterday's 5 man breakaway approaching the Sprint point at Pucklechurch with 20 kms to go to the finish.


----------



## willic (9 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> I thought it was on live


 Watching that programe on the 2012 Tob "Its not just about Cav" Had me wondering whatever happend to the winner John Tiernan-Lock . He seems to have dissapeared from Cycling completely!.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Sep 2016)

willic said:


> Watching that programe on the 2012 Tob "Its not just about Cav" Had me wondering whatever happend to the winner John Tiernan-Lock . He seems to have dissapeared from Cycling completely!.


He got done for doping.


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

willic said:


> John Tiernan-Lock


From Wikipedia: In 2014, his 2012 Tour of Britain win was stripped following the identification of anomalies in his biological passport data from around the time of that race, and he was banned from competition until the end of 2015.


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

TV Coverage starts at 12.30 pm today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

That looks hellishly windy!


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

Porter, "The final finale"


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2016)

Which team does Bobby Stracey ride for?


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2016)

I reckon Hugh porter and Carlton Kirby would get on well together....................preferably on a small island somewhere with no contact to the outside world


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Porter, "The final finale"


That's all that was left in his musette of clichés.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

Tony Dummerlyn?


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2016)

Speicher said:


> Which team does Bobby Stracey ride for?



It seems the peleton left him behind.


----------



## brockers (9 Sep 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tony Dummerlyn?



Tom dummerlyn, tony doomerlin, Tom doomoolan....You might have been able to get away with not being familiar with forrin names in the 1970s, but this is pretty much GB's showcase event and it's just embarrassing now. And not realising he's in contention to win the flippin Time Trial either. Jeez. Hugh mate. Sorry, but you really should retire for good now.


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2016)

I can easily overlook slight variations in the pronounciation of cyclists names. However, Dumoulin won a stage in this year's Tour de France, so he is, by no means, an unknown cyclist. 

I am guessing that Brian Smith is too professional to let his frustration show, but as you say @brockers, it might be time for someone to have a quiet word with Hugh Porter.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

Speicher said:


> it might be time for someone to have a quiet word with Hugh Porter.


...or even a loud one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> ...or even a loud one


They got a cheeky hint in when introducing the commentary they showed a penny farthing and saying it was the kind of bike he raced on. It'll make no difference though.


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2016)

Porter keeps going on about 'stevo' being a great time trialer - He just about mentioned Tom D. I don't think that Cummings has got enough time in hand to hold off Dumoulin in the TT. When talking to a team staff person Cummings looked shattered and I think he said "I'm not 100%" whereas Porter said that he thought he said "not here for second". Stevo could barely climb onto the podium.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2016)

Odds on Cummings winning it after chasing up Bridge Valley Road


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

gutted that the TT not on tv live


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2016)

Great performance from Stevo in the TT, 4th and still in yellow


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Great performance from Stevo in the TT, 4th and still in yellow



Perhaps Porter might not be so dumb after all... it was obvious that even the best testers weren't going to get more than a few seconds over Cummings in such a short TT.

And he defends his jersey in the b stage too. Dennis up to 2nd.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2016)

Well, that was an extremely pleasant afternoon...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> Well, that was an extremely pleasant afternoon...


I guess, looking at your location, that you've spent the afternoon at the race. I've just checked the weather forecast for the London race tomorrow. Sun and a rising temperature. Suits me!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Sep 2016)

We were visiting the outlaws down in Bristol yesterday. The picnic on the Downs had to be moved to indoors thanks to the wet weather in the morning. We arrived in time to see the start and saw the neutralised riders ride past. We then walked a short distance and saw them going at a fair lick down the hill from the Downs. 

Astonishingly, this short distance of a lap or so was ample time for two of the riders to have a serious falling out! Fists were waved and flung about and they taught my daughter some new words. I shall go for this approach next time another cyclist feels it necessary to comment on my choice of head wear.

We were in an ideal spot as a short stroll was all that was required to see the riders twice a lap.

We had regular sightings of the main big names especially Grieppel as he was off the front for most of the stage. Cav was there (we applauded politely and avoided eye contact) marshalling the chase.

Sir Brad seemed to be at the back and on the final lap well off it.

All in all a very good day out. I will edit this with a couple of pictures later.


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> saw the neutralised riders ride past


Had they been stunned by some kind of Star Trek like phaser gun?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2016)

So I've done really well this week. I've kept away from the cycling and got on with work, been pleased with what I'd accomplished, not looked at any of the spoiler threads and managed to avoid any results, looking forward to catching up via the ITV Hub - then I inadvertently opened an email from British Cycling and saw "CUMMINGS WINS TOUR OF BRITAIN".

Doh.


----------

